# TIN TIN in the vernacular



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Try this; TIN TIN in the vernaculer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6E3r75 ... ed&search=


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This link is proving quite popular, but no replies. Why is that? Too  :lol: Up the Boro!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would have posted Joe but I have seen them some were before :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I would have posted Joe but I have seen them some were before :wink:


Did you know there have been a lot more added? I think they are up to about 25 now; mostly unsuitable for the Forum, I suspect.

Joe


----------



## pete.w (Sep 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I would have posted Joe but I have seen them some were before :wink:
> ...


Well please PM them to me Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andy

If you go on the YouTube site and search TIN TIN they are all there and stuff is being added all the time. There is also some interesting reading :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andy

Try this:

www.dubtoons.com

Joe

Edit: This site is the best.


----------

